

Barclays says Nokia's Windows Phones can compete with iPhone - gadgetsrule
http://www.bgr.com/2011/10/28/barclays-says-nokias-windows-phones-can-compete-with-the-iphone/

======
nandemo
Don't pay heed to what stock analysts say. They can't predict the future, but
instead of saying "I don't know" they make some forecasts with dubious
assumptions, and then make stock recommendations.

[http://articles.businessinsider.com/2009-08-08/wall_street/3...](http://articles.businessinsider.com/2009-08-08/wall_street/30092077_1_forecasting-
analysis-analysts)

